# new wood terms discussed



## phinds (Jul 24, 2013)

On this page

http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/[email protected]_figure.htm

I discuss two terms that were not there before --- "bear claw" and "indented grain". Each of them has a link to a page with example pics.

If anyone can add and/or correct what's there I would appreciate it.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks, Paul. I don't think I've ever seen those terms before, but I have seen that pattern in maple a time or two... Now I know what to call it!


----------

